# What is your favorite $5 cigar?



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I thought for us Noob's finding out what the best $5-ish cigars others have have found might be a good thing. Sometimes, it's not the $100 CC Cohibas that really are the best. (ha) Until yesterday, I thought about the best cigar I had smoked all year was a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte' Barcelona that I got in a bomb from @azmudurolover. It was as smooth and delicious as any CC.. I got a 5'er off of CBID for $19 mailed....BUT, it got beat yesterday by a Pidilla Series1968 Torpedo that I got from @Rhondo as a prize for burning the skin off my nose trying to win a game. I can buy them for $27 for a 5'er off of a regular site but I got a bid in for a box of 20 for $46 at CBID. If I win...I will share.. I sent a personal PM to both of these fine folks Thanking them for introducing me to a really great cigar I can afford.

So, for us Noobs...does anyone else have a suggestion for the top of the line $5-ish smoke?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

AJ Fernandez New World


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Padilla makes some good cigars. Watch cigarpage and there are Padilla's for super cheap on the daily deal from time to time. My favorite Padilla is the Artemis. My favorite $5 or less cigar is probably an HUHC though, or Padron 2000 for an NC.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Arturo Fuente Magnum R44 or AJ Fernandez Last Call


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Arturo Fuente Magnum R44 or AJ Fernandez Last Call


You got me back to smoking AJ Fuentes...that Mag R44 you sent me was my ALL means a GREAT smoke!!!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Right now its a comacho triple maduro, Olivia O, G, V, Masterblend, or Don Pepin. So many good smokes in this price range to list but these seem to be the ones I have smoked the most of.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Agree 100% on the New World. Those and Hererra Esteli's (when get them at 20% off on SBC) are the best $5-ish NC's I've found.

I also always loved Padillas. It's been a few years, but the 1968 never did much for me, though. I thought their 1932 and Habanos series were better back when I was smoking them on a regular basis.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree 100% on the New World. Those and Hererra Esteli's (when get them at 20% off on SBC) are the best $5-ish NC's I've found.
> 
> I also always loved Padillas. It's been a few years, but the 1968 never did much for me, though. I thought their 1932 and Habanos series were better back when I was smoking them on a regular basis.


Dang Jack....now you got me wondering what to try and get. the 1932 or the 1968? I know it's best to smoke what you like and I LIKED the 1968 yesterday...a Lot. But if Padilla makes even a better one?????


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Dang Jack....now you got me wondering what to try and get. the 1932 or the 1968? I know it's best to smoke what you like and I LIKED the 1968 yesterday...a Lot. But if Padilla makes even a better one?????


I'll say the Padilla 1932 Black is a great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

$5 online is a magic price point. Soooooo many great $5 smokes from so many makers. Going up to $6 or 7 really blossoms into a super selection of excellent cigars. But 5 seems to be the number. So to answer your question I would probably just go with either the MB3 robusto or AF Short story, or Padron 2000. Jeez ... so many good ones.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, so many great cigars in this category. IMO, most premium hand made NC cigars fall in this "mid-range" price point. The market is amassed with these sticks. I know there will be alot of suggestions here for you and TBH, I am curious to see others' lists as well. I call them "bargain gems". Here's a few of mine (some are individual blends and some are labels as a whole):

Gran Habano: #3, #5, Corojo Vintage 2002, 3 SLS
Pinar Del Rio (PDR): solid company with a vast following in the budget line. 1878 Capa series, Small Batch, Sun Grown, Obsidian (black and white labels) 
Ramon Bueso: Genesis The Project, Olancho Vintage
5 Vegas: "A", "AAA", Cask Strength, Gold Maduro
La Gloria Cubana: never had a bad one in this line, but really like Serie R, Serie R Black, and Serie N.
Alec Bradley: often find sub- $5 sticks in sampler packs. Can't go wrong with anything AB in the $4- $7 budget range. Hell, even the baby cigars (It's a Boy/Girl) are great.

Sooooo many more i could list here, but these are the ones I keep around and revisit often. (Wished I had one of those PDR 1878 Capa Oscura Reserva right now!)
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/pdr-1878-capa-oscuro-reserva-dominicana-cigars/1471248/


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Lots of great sticks here, and I agree about the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte--that's a damn good smoke.

Most everything in the PDR 1878 line (especially the Capa Oscura and Capa Habana) is worth smoking and a great deal.

Each Diesel I've smoked I've thoroughly enjoyed.

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 or 1992 Seconds are awesome and can be found on CBid for around $5.

Ave Maria can also be found on CBid for around $5.

El Rey Del Mundo's Dominican line. I have the Choix Supreme (toro) and after 4 months of rest, I swear it closely resembles a CC. 5ers can be found on CP for $20 shipped.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Was always fond of the Perdomo Lot 23 line.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Oliva El Cobre 
And you get a dollar change for a scratch ticket.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> Dang Jack....now you got me wondering what to try and get. the 1932 or the 1968? I know it's best to smoke what you like and I LIKED the 1968 yesterday...a Lot. But if Padilla makes even a better one?????


_Smoke what you like, like what you smoke!_

I said I _used_ to smoke a lot of Padillas. I think you already know what I like to smoke now. Wrong forum for that, though.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My favorite $5ish NC smoke is the Illusione "R" Rothchildes. I buy them buy the cabinet.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

AJ Fernandez Last Call... Habano or Maduro. At the moment my favorite $5 stick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

The entire Maria Mancini line is good. Priced from about three dollars up to five dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Slowpokebill said:


> My favorite $5ish NC smoke is the Illusione "R" Rothchildes. I buy them buy the cabinet.


I've heard many good things about those. Where do you often buy them?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MidwestToker said:


> I've heard many good things about those. Where do you often buy them?


I use to buy them at Superior Cigars and still do....$176 for a box of 50...free shipping. These are wonderful after 6 months of rest...worth at least $6 per stick. Right now they are on back order...best price out there along with Best Cigar Prices....they are about the same but on back order as well. Seems as though everybody has em on back order....that should tell you how good they are. I suspect they put crack in em but that's just my paranoia speaking.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

At small batch right now Illusione is 25% off code: ILLUSIONE


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> At small batch right now Illusione is 25% off code: ILLUSIONE


Thanks!


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

*I second this*



NightFish said:


> AJ Fernandez New World


same same same!!!!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

AJ Fernandez New World................... I never had one but now seeing it mentioned so many times..it's on my bucket list. Thanks,,


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I buy mine at Small batch. They must be getting popular because the prices have been sneaking up and availability has been spotty.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Oliva El Cobre
> And you get a dollar change for a scratch ticket.


Just tried one for the first time this past week. Great profile and, lingering finish. If a fella is looking for a more pronounced, full flavor but, won't put you on your a$$ kind of cigar... this is a good one.

Not mentioned yet, Torano 50 year is a great one. Arturo Fuente 858 sungrown or, maduro.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Slowpokebill said:


> I buy mine at Small batch. They must be getting popular because the prices have been sneaking up and availability has been spotty.


Don't know if I've been living under a rock or what, but I've never heard of Small Batch. Checking them out now. For any of my fellow rock dwelling leaf smokers out there, here's a link: Online Cigar Shop | Buy Premium and Rare Cigars | Small Batch Cigar


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Undercrown Corona Viva can be had for $5 on sale or else the Master Blend III Robusto


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I want to try the Padilla brand a little more. That series 68 was really good to me! I just have to find some in the torpedo on CBID and watch the mailbox everyday for the credit card bill.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I tried an HC black maduro yesterday and it was very good. They also seem to be back ordered and are under 5.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't believe @Champagne InHand hasn't jumped in here with this, but I'll add the RoMo Aquataine - knuckle draggers can be had from SBC for $5 ea. Shipped.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

If you like a stronger cigar, then Man O War Ruination hands down - and you'll have a buck left over. Or two Oliva O seconds, again with a buck left over - or two Latitude Zero torpedos, with a buck left over. Or two Oliva Studio Tabac The Reckoning. Or one Man O War Armada corona with a little change left over. Lots of great cigars at less than $5.


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

I picked up a box of My Father Flor de las Antillas for just over $4 a stick delivered from famous a couple weeks ago. Easily worth double the price for that cigar


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

mi000ke said:


> If you like a stronger cigar, then Man O War Ruination hands down - and you'll have a buck left over. Or two Oliva O seconds, again with a buck left over - or two Latitude Zero torpedos, with a buck left over. Or two Oliva Studio Tabac The Reckoning. Or one Man O War Armada corona with a little change left over. Lots of great cigars at less than $5.


I would second the Studio Tabac offerings. They can be found for less than $5 a stick, specifically on Thompson (I'm actually pretty sure that this is a Thompson exclusive - I could be wrong on that ). My favorite blend is the Hellion.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Maxh92 said:


> I would second the Studio Tabac offerings. They can be found for less than $5 a stick, specifically on Thompson (I'm actually pretty sure that this is a Thompson exclusive - I could be wrong on that ). My favorite blend is the Hellion.


I get mine (Reckonings) from the devil site, so assume studio tabac not an exclusive, but the hellion may be.
Also forgot to mention the Cain F - another great <$5 cigar.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Smoking a MOW Ruination as I type actually, like having a couple of MOW cigars kicking around. Like the Ruination and Virtue the best however.


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

Punch Rothschild Maduro. I find them pretty good after about a month of rest.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I wouldn't call it "my favorite $5 cigar", not by a longshot, but I smoked a 5 Vegas Gran Reserva while riding around the yard on my mower yesterday. I don't remember where I got it and I've been avoiding smoking it for a while because I assumed it was just a cheap junky smoke that would taste like nothing but stale hay. I was very pleasantly surprised. It started off not tasting like much but developed into a sweet creamy tasty treat by the end. I came inside and poked around online trying to find out more about them and couldn't find the Gran Reserva anywhere. Do they still exist? Is the 5 Vegas Classic similar? The band on the Classic looks exactly the same but says "Classic" where mine said "Gran Reserva". The Classic is $2.50 - $3.00 a stick online and if it's anything like the Gran Reserva it's worth picking up a few at least for a high end yard gar if nothing else. Anybody know what happened to the Gran Reserva or if the Classic would make a comparable substitute?


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

NightFish said:


> I wouldn't call it "my favorite $5 cigar", not by a longshot, but I smoked a 5 Vegas Gran Reserva while riding around the yard on my mower yesterday. I don't remember where I got it and I've been avoiding smoking it for a while because I assumed it was just a cheap junky smoke that would taste like nothing but stale hay. I was very pleasantly surprised. It started off not tasting like much but developed into a sweet creamy tasty treat by the end. I came inside and poked around online trying to find out more about them and couldn't find the Gran Reserva anywhere. Do they still exist? Is the 5 Vegas Classic similar? The band on the Classic looks exactly the same but says "Classic" where mine said "Gran Reserva". The Classic is $2.50 - $3.00 a stick online and if it's anything like the Gran Reserva it's worth picking up a few at least for a high end yard gar if nothing else. Anybody know what happened to the Gran Reserva or if the Classic would make a comparable substitute?


Looks like the Gran Reserva was renamed "Classic" long ago by the looks of this old forum topic: 5 Vegas Gran Reserva - Cigar Forums

When did you get that cigar? That topic is from 2007 and it says they renamed it to classic. Has it been sitting in your humi for that long? :vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> I want to try the Padilla brand a little more. That series 68 was really good to me! I just have to find some in the torpedo on CBID and watch the mailbox everyday for the credit card bill.


I bought 2 5ers of the Padilla 1968 Black Bear a few months back. I've got a couple left that I'll rest for a while in hopes they'll improve. I did not like the ones I smoked so far. Not sure what the difference is between the regular '68 and '68 Black Bear, but I will never buy the BB again. (Unless, of course it gets better with agee)


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> I picked up a box of My Father Flor de las Antillas for just over $4 a stick delivered from famous a couple weeks ago. Easily worth double the price for that cigar


It's hard to beat these for the price. Another one I haven't seen listed is the Perdomo 2 Habano


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

My favorite $5 smoke right now is Partagas #2 (NC).

My real favorite (that I don't smoke all the time because it's too darn good) is Curivari Buenaventura---unbelievably good, particularly after a year and half rest.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> My favorite $5 smoke right now is Partagas #2 (NC).
> 
> My real favorite (that I don't smoke all the time because it's too darn good) is Curivari Buenaventura---unbelievably good, particularly after a year and half rest.


You know your cigars my friend...I always talk about "resting" cigars and you're right on the button as far as the Curivari goes. A friend of mine gave me a few of these and it was like popping my cherry on yet another great cigar. There are cigars that just have a sweet spot as far as when they truly come into their own...it's experience that teaches you when that time comes....CC's and NC's.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Couldn't agree more with the mention of the Curivari cigar line. Stumbled upon those a few months back at a local B&M such a good cigar. The profile of the ones I've sampled have been fabulous! And the online prices when ya take the time to investigate are very reasonable for such a well constructed great tasting cigar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ya'll have peaked my interest on the Curivari Buenaventura, I can't find them on CBID but will keep watching. I wanna try one!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I just puffed a Charter Oak Broadleaf by Foundation in the Lonsdale size. Another fantastic smoke right in the $5 range. Try one of these now and worry about thanking me later. :smile2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

NightFish said:


> I just puffed a Charter Oak Broadleaf by Foundation in the Lonsdale size. Another fantastic smoke right in the $5 range. Try one of these now and worry about thanking me later. :smile2:


Anything with "Oak" in the name has got my interest


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

new world for sure


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ranger0282 said:


> Ya'll have peaked my interest on the Curivari Buenaventura, I can't find them on CBID but will keep watching. I wanna try one!


The Buenaventura can be had for $50 ( box of 10 ) at quite a few online places like JR's or Best Cigar Prices and CigarKing. You won't see these on auction sites that I've ever seen.

Here's some advice for those who really want a heckuva deal and want to turn a $5 cigar into a $10 deal.....Padron 3000 Maduros. They can be had for $147 for a box and if you'll commit to at least a year of rest...oh boy do they turn into a great cigar. Buy one ...store one.


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie #4 Robusto

Fell in love with these a while ago. Awesome smokes. Around 3.50 - 4.00 a piece.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

CigarScotty said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie #4 Robusto
> 
> Fell in love with these a while ago. Awesome smokes. Around 3.50 - 4.00 a piece.


Key word here is "robusto." I feel like so many great sticks can be had for around $5 if you're willing to smoke the smaller sizes. This is something I used to fight when I was more of a newbie. I always wanted a toro because I wanted that long smoking time. But A) a robusto is still about an hour of enjoyment and B) they're always cheaper, sometimes MUCH cheaper. You can get a box of My Father le Bijou in the petite robusto size for $100 less than the toro. Sure, that's probably only a 45 minute smoke. But wouldn't you want 45 minutes of pure enjoyment rather than an hour and a half of just blah? Nearly every fiver or box I get now is robusto. Now I just need to smoke through my huge stash of average toros to get to them...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

One that hasn't been listed yet that I really enjoy is the MUWAT, the Nightcrawler size. Can be picked up on Cbid for under $3.00 each. I recently picked up 2 bundles, 10 each, for $22.00 and $25.00, at 4.5"x 50rg it's a great 45 minute smoke and if you have to lay it down a bit early at that price it's no huge loss.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

gator_79 said:


> One that hasn't been listed yet that I really enjoy is the MUWAT, the Nightcrawler size. Can be picked up on Cbid for under $3.00 each. I recently picked up 2 bundles, 10 each, for $22.00 and $25.00, at 4.5"x 50rg it's a great 45 minute smoke and if you have to lay it down a bit early at that price it's no huge loss.


Great example of why we buy smaller, less expensive smokes.


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Some CAO Brazillias or such

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> Key word here is "robusto." I feel like so many great sticks can be had for around $5 if you're willing to smoke the smaller sizes. This is something I used to fight when I was more of a newbie. I always wanted a toro because I wanted that long smoking time. But A) a robusto is still about an hour of enjoyment and B) they're always cheaper, sometimes MUCH cheaper. You can get a box of My Father le Bijou in the petite robusto size for $100 less than the toro. Sure, that's probably only a 45 minute smoke. But wouldn't you want 45 minutes of pure enjoyment rather than an hour and a half of just blah? Nearly every fiver or box I get now is robusto. Now I just need to smoke through my huge stash of average toros to get to them...


Honestly, Robusto's have proven time and time again to be the best size for my palette. Flavor and smoke time always seem to be spot on for what I am looking for. I'm not saying I don't enjoy a Toro or Gordo from time to time but Robusto's are just right.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

> Honestly, Robusto's have proven time and time again to be the best size for my palette. Flavor and smoke time always seem to be spot on for what I am looking for. I'm not saying I don't enjoy a Toro or Gordo from time to time but Robusto's are just right.


I'm with you on that one. With two jobs and three kids I'm lucky to squeeze in a robusto. When I smoke a larger stick it's usually around midnight after the day's chaos has come to an end.

BTW - I puffed a Black Pearl Morado this morning and it's another winner right in the $5 zone.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> Each Diesel I've smoked I've thoroughly enjoyed.


I'm enjoying an Unlimited D4 Robusto right now. Very good cigar at about four bucks from CI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frankie100 (May 28, 2008)

Tatuaje Tattoo Caballero. It's my "go to" cigar nowadays.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Room 101 payback. Close to 5 bucks. Can't beat it for the money. Haven't actually had this in awhile. Might need a trip to my B&M today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Always enjoyed Perdomo Lot 23's for the $$. And RP 92's are a go-to of mine if you can find them on cbid or wherever for cheap.


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't think I've ever come across a 5$ cigar (in Norway).. Cheapest one I've bought was a La Paz tubos for 8$ (and it was shite)


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

so many fantastic smokes in that dollar range but my favorite seems to be shifting towards the af 858 sungrown


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Many a RoMa Craft Intemperence, Aquitaine, Cromagnon... Illusione Rothschild, or 68 Bambone, too many greats in the CC short and PC world. I also love the Caldwell JVs, now just called Gibraltar series but I have had a ton of really good $5 smokes when I can find good sales. That's really where things lie. 

Sales, box discounts, PIFs from nice people, etc. 

It's great not having to spend a ton of coin on just one cigar. Sadly at my local B&Ms there aren't any good $5 smokes. You are doing well buying a $9 AF Chateau Queen B. State taxes suck.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

RP Vintage 1990 Churchill, Camacho Triple Maduro, RP Sungrown Maduro, Oliva Conn Reserve, and Padron xxxx series.


Some of these right at $5 with good deals at Cbid or Cpage and some down to around $3.


----------



## DrFrosty (Mar 11, 2017)

Going to need to pay attention to this thread next time I go on a shopping spree. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Infernos. Get them on the famous site. Made by Olivia


----------



## Dylan Howard (Apr 11, 2017)

For NCs, some very good padrons. Also, I started my obsession smoking AF Hemingway Short Story's in law school. I still enjoy them from time to time.


Cheers!


dylanh


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

Most perdomos are $2-$4 on cbid. $3.4 for 10th anni line on cigarpage.

Don pepin garcia blue, jaime garcia, my father la antiguedada are $4-$6 on cbid

Usually for online you can get good smokes for under $4


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Howard (Apr 11, 2017)

Forrest Sof said:


> Most perdomos are $2-$4 on cbid. $3.4 for 10th anni line on cigarpage.
> 
> Don pepin garcia blue, jaime garcia, my father la antiguedada are $4-$6 on cbid
> 
> ...


Yep any Don Pepin Garcia you can get in that price range is sure to be an excellent value and a great smoke. Haven't had a bad one myself!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Figured Id ask here and not start a new thread.

Has anybody tried the chillin moose smokes? Curious what your thoughts are.
https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/chillin+moose+cigars


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Diesel Rage toros & Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic toros.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Figured Id ask here and not start a new thread.
> 
> Has anybody tried the chillin moose smokes? Curious what your thoughts are.
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/chillin+moose+cigars


I don't like them. I've had one of each. The Chillin Moose, and the Chillin Moose 2 or whatever they're called. I can't remember the details but they immediately hit the memory bank as do not buy again. YMMV tho.


----------

